# Will plastisol transfers work for a foam yogo mat?



## Bridgett Ph (11 d ago)

A company in my town reached out and they need 5,000 3in x 1in transfers to go on yoga mats that they manufacture. Will a plastisol transfer work? They will do the labor of putting onto mats with a automatic pad heat press. I just need to supply the transfers. But, need to make sure I am purchasing the correct kind.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Find out what the material is the transfer is going on then ask your transfer provider.


----------



## Bridgett Ph (11 d ago)

splathead said:


> Find out what the material is the transfer is going on then ask your transfer provider.


I have asked 3 different transfer providers and gotten 3 different answers. Plus, I can't get past the customer service line, to get up the ladder to someone who could probably help me more.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Send a private message to @danversatrans. He is one of the managers at Versatrans.


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

Bridgett Ph said:


> A company in my town reached out and they need 5,000 3in x 1in transfers to go on yoga mats that they manufacture. Will a plastisol transfer work? They will do the labor of putting onto mats with a automatic pad heat press. I just need to supply the transfers. But, need to make sure I am purchasing the correct kind.


Can you get a couple of the pads and try a sample ? Without having a sample to try there is no way to know which type of transfer will work


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

danversatrans said:


> Can you get a couple of the pads


Or one and press it multiple times. 

Thanks for replying Dan.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Bridgett Ph said:


> Will a plastisol transfer work?


They will stick... but will they last?
First of all you have to make sure the surface is clean. Mold release residue from manufacturing will cause issues.
Also, you want transfers made with EVA adhesive. Not TPU.


----------



## Bridgett Ph (11 d ago)

TABOB said:


> They will stick... but will they last?
> First of all you have to make sure the surface is clean. Mold release residue from manufacturing will cause issues.
> Also, you want transfers made with EVA adhesive. Not TPU.


I have one of the transfers they used before and it looks and feels like a regular plastisol


splathead said:


> Or one and press it multiple times.
> 
> Thanks for replying Dan.


Thank you!


----------



## Bridgett Ph (11 d ago)

danversatrans said:


> Can you get a couple of the pads and try a sample ? Without having a sample to try there is no way to know which type of transfer will work


I have a piece of a sample mat. And I have one of the transfers they using now.


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

Bridgett Ph said:


> I have a piece of a sample mat. And I have one of the transfers they using now.


Then you can get samples from different Transfer companies and try them. If you will PM me your address I will get our sample packet sent out today


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

splathead said:


> Or one and press it multiple times.
> 
> Thanks for replying Dan.


You are welcome


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Bridgett Ph said:


> I have one of the transfers they used before and it looks and feels like a regular plastisol


I'm actually assuming the yoga mats are the thick EVA or PVC foam type.
In that case, transfers made with low temperature EVA adhesive are the recommended option.

If the mats have a fabric surface, then regular plastisol transfers will do just fine.

If the mats are made from some other material, then testing like others have suggested is the safest option.


----------

